# Valwinator DS 0.1 Beta



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

*






VALWINATOR*DS by Foxi4

*Hello and Welcome!* Foxi4 here with yet another useful application! With this little program you will be able to *sucessfuly communicate* with the infamous *Valwin*! The *Beta *offers translating from *any language* *to Valwinian *- I am afraid that translation from Valwinian to English may be too much of a difficult task for me... I *hope *this will prove to be useful to you guys and that you will *enjoy *using it. I took the liberty of adding some *soothing music *sung in *Valwinish* so that you may understand *how does it feel like to be Valwin*. The engine supports sentences as long as circa* 120 signs*, allowing the user to create *elaborate, compelling and proper* sentences! *New comfort of conversations awaits!* *Now officially endored by Charlie Sheen himself!* Don't just be a winner, become a *Valwinner*©*!*

*Charlie Sheen's*​



​*Seal of Winning*®​



*VALWINATE NOW**!* ©


Spoiler






















*DOWNLOAD*

~Foxi4


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2012)

I SHALL USE THIS EVERYDAY YOU SIR ARE A GOD AMONG MEN.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 3, 2012)

inb4 lock


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Rydian said:


> inb4 lock


That's a genuine piece of homebrew, I don't see why it should be locked.

I spent quite some time programming this baby, I'm planning to launch an official advertising campaign. Complex maths mixed with linguistics ain't easy.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 3, 2012)

Still nobody made TagzardDS...


----------



## Rydian (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey man theft of US government study secrets into communication with other species is serious buziness, K?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Still nobody made TagzardDS...


Alan John DS may be next.

Upload a jpg of a person ---> jpg transforms into Hentmei.



Rydian said:


> Hey man theft of US government study secrets into communication with other species is serious buziness, K?


T'is all genuine code resulting from a thorough research. It also gives fantastic results, to be honest.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Still nobody made TagzardDS...
> ...


Oh yes I just remembered I need to make a new hentmei.
*goes to workshop/sex dungeon*


----------



## emigre (Feb 3, 2012)

You truly are a God amongst men.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> You truly are a God amongst men.


Thank you. I added a nice poll to know what you guys think. This IS a beta, I'd rather want to know if it needs some improvements or not. Do post suggestions aswell!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 3, 2012)

But I don't want to Valwinate anything. I want to un-Valwinate it. Would you be able to do that (to an extent)?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> But I don't want to Valwinate anything. I want to un-Valwinate it. Would you be able to do that (to an extent)?


Y'see that's the thing...

From my calculations I got a roughly 20% chance that Valwin will make a mistake each letter typed, resulting in a 1/5 chance (equal to a baby punching a keyboard, roughly). It's hard to reverse the process though.

It's like an .exe file that's been compiled - it is hard to decompile it. It would require a comprehensive english dictionary built-in and a system that will recognize words (cut the input into strings and compare them with the dictionary on the basis of similarity) and then put them back together in an understandable fashion.

It's *possible*, but I'm definatelly too lazy to do that. 

This is why the software is called...


*



VALWINATOR*DS *not* *





UN-VALWINATOR*DS


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 3, 2012)

Gotcha.

You could always do a silly trick, such as un-Valwinate any sentence, no matter the meaning, and it simply selects from a pre-made list of sentences like "I am a Nintendo fanboy", "I hate Sony with a passion", etc.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> You could always do a silly trick, such as un-Valwinate any sentence, no matter the meaning, and it simply selects from a pre-made list of sentences like "I am a Nintendo fanboy", "I hate Sony with a passion", etc.


Now *that *is *flaming*, and I *do not* tolerate that!

Tis is ah seriouz rezearch and a complels apilication!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 3, 2012)

Not disagreeing with you, but doesn't the program kinda do that already? I'm not taking any sides here, but your program is specifically designed around Valwin and his/her inability to properly type out clear sentences.

Yeah, what was I thinking....


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Not disagreeing with you, but doesn't the program kinda do that already? I'm not taking any sides here, but your program is specifically designed around Valwin and his/her inability to properly type out clear sentences.


No, the program is designed to approprietly translate standard sentences from various languages into Valwinian to accomodate conversations with him/her and his people. My intentions come straight from the heart and are as pure white as snow - I don't want him to be misunderstood any longer, I will not allow that!


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 3, 2012)

I just sent a Valwinated PM to Valwin saying "Hello, it's such a nice weather outside," but I'm not getting a response. Let alone, he's ignoring me now. I think Valwinator mistranslated something, which is pissing Valwin off... maybe it needs a little more work?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> I just sent a Valwinated PM to Valwin saying "Hello, it's such a nice weather outside," but I'm not getting a response. Let alone, he's ignoring me now. I think Valwinator mistranslated something, which is pissing Valwin off... maybe it needs a little more work?


Well, *duh*. In Valwinian, this sentence means that the weather at *HIS *place is nice. *If it is not*, then he will treat you as a *liar *and will *block you immediatelly*, don't you have a Valwinian context book?

I'm sorry, I need to add that kind of functionality, it is confusing sometimes... Thank you for the suggestion, will do.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 3, 2012)

So where is Valwin when we need him?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> So where is Valwin when we need him?


I'm sure he's baking a cake for me in thanks for facilitating communications with his tribe. Maybe even for all of us! Cake for everyone!


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > I just sent a Valwinated PM to Valwin saying "Hello, it's such a nice weather outside," but I'm not getting a response. Let alone, he's ignoring me now. I think Valwinator mistranslated something, which is pissing Valwin off... maybe it needs a little more work?
> ...


Good, I thought Valwinator has mistranslated my text into something horrible. I will try to get a hold of him and apologize about it... in, uh, Valwanian.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm sure he's baking a cake for me in thanks for facilitating communications with his tribe. Maybe even for all of us! Cake for everyone!


Mind creating prowl_inatorDS? It's easy. Everything translate to = "Imma a hardcore capsule and FF fanboy!"

Trying it out now


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure he's baking a cake for me in thanks for facilitating communications with his tribe. Maybe even for all of us! Cake for everyone!
> ...


Well... the DS does support .gif's...

Maybe in the future. 



s4mid4re said:


> Good, I thought Valwinator has mistranslated my text into something horrible. I will try to get a hold of him and apologize about it... in, uh, Valwanian.


Good. Apologizing for mistakes is a *great choice* - everybody can be a Val*winner *if he or she knows that!


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks to ValwinatorDS I have aced all my Valwin classes!

Thanks Valwinator DS! *Thumbs up*


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well those aren't the kind of mistakes (s)he makes.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Well those aren't the kind of mistakes (s)he makes.


His Valwinian grammar isn't perfect, but* it's not nice to make fun of that* Pingouin7. *Have some shame*.

Spoiler


----------



## Valwin (Feb 4, 2012)

i am honor that you have gone to the trouble to do something so great 

in the years i have been  in the internet i have never manage to get someone so mad like you are just now

this is a new record for me thank you FOxi4


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm sure he's baking a cake for me in thanks for facilitating communications with his tribe. Maybe even for all of us! Cake for everyone!



The cake is a lie perpetrated by Sony.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 4, 2012)

Valwin is awesome though.
And doesnt say !A


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 4, 2012)

To unvalwinate, just carry over the two and multiply the sentence by seven.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2012)

Valwin said:


> i am honor that you have gone to the trouble to do something so great
> 
> in the years i have been  in the internet i have never manage to get someone so mad like you are just now
> 
> this is a new record for me thank you FOxi4


Mad? Why, I'd never... I took so much effort into learning the meanders of your tongue, this accusation hurts me, it burns my soul like red coals.


FireGrey said:


> Valwin is awesome though.
> And doesnt say !A


At first I thought that adding interpunction mistakes will add a degree of realism to the texts, but for some reason it appears that exclaimation marks are indeed a tad too "popular" as a sign, I might change that in Beta 0.2 if I get the time. It's like overusing comas in English, *Valwinish just isn't like that*.


Sora de Eclaune said:


> To unvalwinate, just carry over the two and multiply the sentence by seven.




*Holy Grail has been found*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 4, 2012)

What would happen if you entered an already Valwinized phrase in? Would it come out doubly Valwin?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> What would happen if you entered an already Valwinized phrase in? Would it come out doubly Valwin?


It detects existing Valwinian phrases and works as spellcheck then. (HA!)


----------



## heartgold (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't care if this is the bloody EOF, can we stop picking on Valwin already. This is pathetic.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 4, 2012)

heartgold said:


> I don't care if this is the bloody EOF, can we stop picking on Valwin already. This is pathetic.







Foxi4 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Gotcha.
> ...


----------



## heartgold (Feb 4, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if this is the bloody EOF, can we stop picking on Valwin already. This is pathetic.
> ...



So what? Did you guys get Valwins permission to create such a thread to humilate him? I'm sure he won't appreciate this.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 4, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...






Valwin said:


> i am honor that you have gone to the trouble to do something so great
> 
> in the years i have been  in the internet i have never manage to get someone so mad like you are just now
> 
> this is a new record for me thank you FOxi4



You probably should've read through the whole thread.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 4, 2012)

Forget I said anything then.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2012)

heartgold said:


> I don't care if this is the bloody EOF, can we stop picking on Valwin already. This is pathetic.


I'm not picking on him. This is an instance of *Satire**. a genuine translator.

In fact, I'm quite a fan. He has a way with words that compels me.

**Satire *in the most basic form of the word is a literary technique of choosing certain vices from a subject, enlarging them out of proportion and making fun of them in order not only to cause laughter of the audience but also to teach a valuable lesson and perhaps change both the audience and the butt of the joke.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if this is the bloody EOF, can we stop picking on Valwin already. This is pathetic.
> ...






heartgold said:


> Forget I said anything then.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


Stay, there's cake!

Want a slice of Mario?


----------



## heartgold (Feb 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Stay, there's cake!
> 
> Want a slice of Mario?



Is that real cake....   That looks so yummy.  Yes I'll have a slice of Mario's head please. 'ha


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Is that real cake....   That looks so yummy.  Yes I'll have a slice of Mario's head please. 'ha



*Gives you a slice* The sign of a true gaming fan - let's slice that plumber's head off... X3

Tomorrow we'll get a Pikachu cake. Our new cakes are improved and flavourful! According to our reliable sources (*Vulpes*), our previous cakes were a disgusting provocation by Sony and were in fact a lie. Our new line of cakes will be all Nintendo-style... at least until we choose to change themes.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW! ONCE I DOWNLOADED THIS NOT ONLY COULD I READ VALWINS AMAZING TOPICS BUT I COULD ALSO *TRANSLATE MOST YOUTUBE COMMENTS*! THANKS FOXI!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 5, 2012)

This is hilarious XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm getting increasingly concerned that the application recieves 0 or 1 stars from some of its users, but nobody posts creative criticism. Oh, hard is the life of a Homebrew programmer. 

Not really, I don't care.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 5, 2012)

It only gets those 1's and 0's because people think you're making fun of Valwin. ARE WHINY AN DEMAND THAT THIS BE DONE NOW.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> It only gets those 1's and 0's because people think you're making fun of Valwin. ARE WHINY AN DEMAND THAT THIS BE DONE NOW.


I totally am. I would never do such a thing. I don't give a rat's ass I would love to know what "This and That" is though.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm getting increasingly concerned that the application recieves 0 or 1 starts from some of its users, but nobody posts creative criticism. Oh, hard is the life of a Homebrew programmer.
> 
> Not really, I don't care.



Well, I think a 0 counts as a 1, so add up all the 1s to get multiple 5s when it comes to it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2012)

I think it's mostly due to the green-and-black display I use and totally not because the app's main purpose is to poke fun at a co-user but I'm not going to change that. I'm just retro like that and if people don't like it then soooorryyyy.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 5, 2012)

Any chance for Costello to port this to PHP so that we can use this while in any Valwin threads or maybe even a handy dandy windows and mac port?


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I think it's mostly due to the green-and-black display I use and totally not because the app's main purpose is to poke fun at a co-user but I'm not going to change that. I'm just retro like that and if people don't like it then soooorryyyy.



*UNACCEPTABLE! I AM A HARDCORE, MATURE GAMER WHO ONLY  USES THE BEST AND MOST HARDEST WORKED ON HD DESIGNS LIKE MY PSPGO'S MENU. MAKE IT BETTER DAMMIT! AND ALSO MAKE IT THEMEABLE! I WANT TO GAWK AT MY BEAUTIFUL MW3 THEME (BEST FUCKING GAME EVER BTW) IN**STEAD OF SOME GREEN AND BLACK DOS CRAP THAT MY GRANDMA USED BACK IN 1924!*(Red bold underlined text make me cool)


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Any chance for Costello to port this to PHP so that we can use this while in any Valwin threads or maybe even a handy dandy windows and mac port?


Yeah, I'm on it A.S.A.P not!. 

I think engines like this do exist online though, I remember one named "Stupidifier" with a gauge to select the level of "dumb" you require in the translation.



Zantigo said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's mostly due to the green-and-black display I use and totally not because the app's main purpose is to poke fun at a co-user but I'm not going to change that. I'm just retro like that and if people don't like it then soooorryyyy.
> ...



Yeah, I'mma totally gonna make a better menu for it right now, you convinced me.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance for Costello to port this to PHP so that we can use this while in any Valwin threads or maybe even a handy dandy windows and mac port?
> ...



*YOU BETTER! AS A FREELANCE DEVELOPER IT IS YOUR DUTY TO MAKE EVEN THE MOST UNREASONALBE REQUESTS TRUE SO YOU MAKE EVERYONE ON THE INTERNET HAPPY. EVERYONE!! AND ALSO ADD YOUTUBE AND A PS3 EMULATOR THAT HAS TURBO AND 2305P GRAPHICS.*


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> *YOU BETTER! AS A FREELANCE DEVELOPER IT IS YOUR DUTY TO MAKE EVEN THE MOST UNREASONALBE REQUESTS TRUE SO YOU MAKE EVERYONE ON THE INTERNET HAPPY. EVERYONE!! AND ALSO ADD YOUTUBE AND A PS3 EMULATOR THAT HAS TURBO AND 2305P GRAPHICS.*


I really feel like a piece of shit for not enabling those options in the first place, I know the internet deserves better. I feel really horrible for betraying you by not meeting your expectations. I'll start working right away.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > *YOU BETTER! AS A FREELANCE DEVELOPER IT IS YOUR DUTY TO MAKE EVEN THE MOST UNREASONALBE REQUESTS TRUE SO YOU MAKE EVERYONE ON THE INTERNET HAPPY. EVERYONE!! AND ALSO ADD YOUTUBE AND A PS3 EMULATOR THAT HAS TURBO AND 2305P GRAPHICS.*
> ...


*AWWW YEAH! RED BOLDED CAPS LOCK TEXT ALWAYS WINS!*
(I wish I could use this outside the EoF :c)


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


You know how people on Hot Lines usually say that *everything's fine* and *they will deal with your issue immediatelly*?

*They lie. And they post the stupid shit you did online. Every Call Centere in the universe knows that J.Johnson just put a strawberry in his 360.*

You think they give a rat's ass about *inquiries*? *Nobody does*! Now re-examine your own.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



Wait. You are aware I'm joking right?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't make any sort of ASP pun, so I'll kist say "I see what you did there" and be done with it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Wait. You are aware I'm joking right?


You've... been... Trolled, you've been Trolled, you have probably been told... 

(In other words, "Yes, I am, the red colour and the massive font sort of gave you away." )

*EDIT: *I just realized that I'm not keeping download statistics for the file, which is sad as now I don't know it's exact popularity...


----------



## xist (Feb 5, 2012)

Interest in teh open sections with vocblrary, cos esnshal used word of favrites.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2012)

xist said:


> Interest in teh open sections with vocblrary, cos esnshal used word of favrites.


I nkow rite?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 5, 2012)

This thread is full of win _*Val*_win.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 5, 2012)

GOTY 2012


----------



## frogboy (Feb 5, 2012)

Simply genius, this may come in handy sometime.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Feb 6, 2012)

I wonder if this is compatible with most r4 noobs?


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 6, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


*MAKE ME A SANDWICH!!!Or else...Mwuhahahaha*


----------



## chyyran (Feb 7, 2012)

OH MY GOD D:

We can communicate with the Valwin now?


You sir, are a scientific genius.

COLOURED UNDERLINES! FUCK YEAH


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread made my day. It is full of win. Now I will always be able to read any Valwinish news threads. Foxi4, thank you for benefitting mankind. XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Punyman said:


> We can communicate with the Valwin now?


We can convey messages in his native tongue. Communicating is a very big word that implies co-operation of two parties and a moderate understanding between them, so it is not guaranteed. XP


gamefan5 said:


> This thread made my day. It is full of *Val*win. Now I will always be able to read any Valwinish news threads. Foxi4, thank you for benefitting mankind. XD


Fixed. 


*A moment of honesty...* Each day I wonder if I haven't crossed the line by any chance and perhaps hurt his feelings, I even contemplate whether or not I should ask a mod to close this thread... and then, the unexpected happens - he says something so downright silly that I believe he deserves this all over again.


----------



## xist (Feb 7, 2012)

Vita so much. Only he good only Vita so the young, and only Valwin knows why he Vita so much. Only he needs troll troll the young, and only Valwin knows why he needs why Valwin knows why he Vita so troll the needs to the good die needs the Valwin knows troll the needs the young, and die good only he needs why to much. Only he young, and only Valwin knows why he good die good die young, and only the good only Vita so troll troll troll the Vita so much. Only he needs why Vita so the young, and die yo


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2012)

xist said:


> Vita so much. Only he good only Vita so the young, and only Valwin knows why he Vita so much. Only he needs troll troll the young, and only Valwin knows why he needs why Valwin knows why he Vita so troll the needs to the good die needs the Valwin knows troll the needs the young, and die good only he needs why to much. Only he young, and only Valwin knows why he good die good die young, and only the good only Vita so troll troll troll the Vita so much. Only he needs why Vita so the young, and die yo


Vita would be so much better if it was a clamshell. Sony would be so much better were it a Nintendo subsidiary.


----------



## xist (Feb 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Vita would be so much better if it was a clamshell. Sony would be so much better were it a Nintendo subsidiary.



Sony console. Only fail if it ever Mario would obviously Nintendo have the wax. Super Mario would obvioustache wax. Super Mario would obvioustache right moustache wax. Super got so much as near a Sony console. Only Nintendo have the wax. Super got so much as near a Sony console. Only fail if it ever got so much as near a Sony console. Only Nintendo have the wax. Super Mario would obvioustache right moustache wax. Super got so much as near a Sony console. Only fail if it ever got so much as near


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Still nobody made TagzardDS...


Really? Are you still going on about him!


Alan John said:


> Still nobody made TagzardDS...


Noone Likes Tagzard! I am about to go into rant mode!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Still nobody made TagzardDS...
> ...


Tagzard = AnalJohn, otherwise known as "Johny Guitar" or "Little John".


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


Alan John is Tagzard!!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 8, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


CONSPIRACY I SAY!!!!
CONSPIRACY!!!!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Still nobody made TagzardDS...
> ...



Because nobody likes him lol.  He was the equivalent of smashdude and Bradzx combined into one.

Speaking of, I haven't seen Taggy in forever.  Where'd he go?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 8, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


Got permabanned.

ALSO I LIKED TAGZARD HE WAS STUPID AND EASY TO INSULT NICE.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Because nobody likes him lol.  He was the equivalent of smashdude and Bradzx combined into one.
> 
> Speaking of, I haven't seen Taggy in forever.  Where'd he go?


Busy drawing Hentmei's in his sex dungeon.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


I have a solution
IpBan = Alanjohn = Save Internet from 11 year olds.

SOLUTION SOLUTION I SAY!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2012)

//////*WARNING*\\\\\\​




​*Valwinnium* levels in this thread are falling rapidly!​We need to build additional pylons moar stupid *A.S.A.P!*​


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

Lets rant about Sausage Head.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Lets rant about Sausage Head.



His avatars, man.

Edit - he got perma'd too, didnt he?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Lets rant about Sausage Head.
> ...


Yep same time as Tagzard!
CONSPIRACY, CONSPIRACY I SAY!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 9, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO SEES IT.
THANK YOU


----------



## xist (Feb 9, 2012)

At level of emparing Val is just crazy. At level of emparing Valwin's irritant least out the 'zard is just crazy talk indeederoonie. At level of empathy for there was some least the 'zard is just to cause trouble........... Compathy for the 'zard. Val is just out there was some level of empathy for there was some level of empathy for there was some level to cause trouble..... Comparing Val is just there was some level of empathy for some crazy talk.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 9, 2012)

I see... A translator... for Valwin... >> I like it! However... this thread...... Needs... moar... CATS!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 9, 2012)

Saw this and thought of
@[member='Valwin']


----------



## xist (Feb 9, 2012)

The Vita smart a smart a it's rubbisn't phone.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2012)

xist said:


> The Vita smart a smart a it's rubbisn't phone.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 9, 2012)

You haven't updated your promotional image for the Valwinator, FOR GODS SAKE FOXI, CATCH UP WITH THE TIMES, WE ARE LOSING MONEY ON THIS D:


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> You haven't updated your promotional image for the Valwinator, FOR GODS SAKE FOXI, CATCH UP WITH THE TIMES, WE ARE LOSING MONEY ON THIS D:


Which one? What did I forget? =O


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't updated your promotional image for the Valwinator, FOR GODS SAKE FOXI, CATCH UP WITH THE TIMES, WE ARE LOSING MONEY ON THIS D:
> ...


YOUR SIG YOU INCOMPETENT FOOL


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Gundam Eclipse said:
> ...


Ah, you mean his new avatar? You think I'm going to keep up with the trends and release revisions each time he changes his avatar?

I'm not that bored, thank you very much. You're free to edit it and inject a new icon for the homebrew lol.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


ok :C


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> ok :C


*pets your head* Don't worry, you should blame him for constantly changing avatars using his collection of "Suction cup feel goooood!" p0rn.


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 9, 2012)

When is the Valwin Avatar maker gonna come?


----------



## prowler (Feb 9, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> When is the Valwin Avatar maker gonna come?


just head over to /h/


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 9, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > When is the Valwin Avatar maker gonna come?
> ...


Don't ever go there.
Too many traps.


----------



## prowler (Feb 9, 2012)

Alan John said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > jarejare3 said:
> ...


(that's why Valwin likes it)


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## haxan (Feb 10, 2012)

wow this is epic!!
^^


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2012)

*L337 Newz*​*



*​*Straight from Valwinland!*​


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *L337 Newz*​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​*Straight from Valwinland!*​


Seems plausible.


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 21, 2012)

You sir, are a effing GENIOUZE! I cried when I saw this and it made me wanna pick my DSi back up and actually use it again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2012)

jonesman99 said:


> You sir, are a effing GENIOUZE! I cried when I saw this and it made me wanna pick my DSi back up and actually use it again.


YoUrs post maeks too much senze, cannot campute wat your sayin.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 27, 2012)

jonesman99 said:


> You sir, are a effing GENIOUZE! I cried when I saw this and it made me wanna pick my DSi back up and actually use it again.



Must be using valwinatorDS.


----------



## xdmario1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Someone just had to say /h/.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

xdmario1 said:


> Someone just had to say /h/.


/h/ iz ValwinHUB, do not refeal teh hiedout!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

It turns out that I *can* actually check how many times the app has been downloaded and I came to the shocking conclusion that we have 66 votes casted as of now and only 34 downloads...

I sense some foul play, ladies and gentlemen! The evil Anti-Valwinating forces are among us, they do not wish us to bulid a meaningful communications platform!

Fight them! *VALWINATE!*


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2012)

*whistles nonchalantly*


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Rydian said:


> *whistles nonchalantly*


Wai U Herre, n loiterng!


----------



## xist (Mar 1, 2012)

LCD... specifically super stated it's an LCD...blatantly stated it's probably not. Unless it's specifically stated it's an LCD...it's an LCD...it's blatantly not. *L*aparotomy *C*oprophagia *D*evice-icle


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

xist said:


> LCD... specifically super stated it's an LCD...blatantly stated it's probably not. Unless it's specifically stated it's an LCD...it's an LCD...it's blatantly not. *L*aparotomy *C*oprophagia *D*evice-icle


I would like to add that ValvinatorDS immitates the original Gameboy displays by its use of green and black. It's Lickin' Crystal gooD.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 2, 2012)

But that was more like yellow and moss green.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rydian said:


> But that was more like yellow and moss green.


I don't want to copy them, I'm not Sony or Microsoft...


----------

